# Help me pick a quality doe



## samthedancer74 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi friends!

Within the next spring I will be receiving a new doe. I have a credit through a breeder and have been out on the list. I am requesting from her a doe that is going to be "show quality" who I can eventually breed and have quality kids. 

So how do you pick a goat that will be a really good show goat? I will be getting an african pygmy goat. I know that some of my usual friends will have suggestions but I am looking for feedback. 

If you are one of my local friends, I would love the help in looking at pics or maybe even coming with me to view the does in person! And jess, no its not a fainting goat... :-(

sam
:laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im not real helpful on pygmy confirmation but I would assume that you want a doe/doeling that stands on straight front and back legs (no toeing out). Not sure on the rest. Im a dairy girl so not much I know applies


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had pygmy and pygmy crosses, one thing I do know is to get a doe that will be a good width and length with a square look to her front and rear...easier kidding.
Tara at http://www.freewebs.com/rowdykidz/ has some very nice show quality Pygmies.... likely a bit far from you but her pics show what to look for in a pygmy.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

You want a doe that stands square as was previously said and you do not want her narrow in the back at all so she kids with ease and is safe. You always like to see good depth and length as well. I hope this helps!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I found a pic of a pretty little pygmy doe off google. She is a really good example of the breed. She has a great, square-like set to her legs and has a beautiful little pygmy head. She has short legs and is very cobby.


----------



## samthedancer74 (Sep 25, 2011)

All of the info is helpful.... Thankyou.

Tori, I a requeting that the breeder allow me to view the doe before it is named as she is allowing me to select the name. This means that I will travel to see the doe as soon as its born or within days of it being born. Any tips at that time what to look for? The picture helped as well, thankyou!

sam


----------

